# Best Looking In Your Collection



## The Spider Faery (May 29, 2010)

*3 Best Looking In Your Collection?*

So I thought I'd ask everyone which 3 T's in your collection stand out as the most strikingly beautiful _without the use of shining a flashlight on it_.  For instance, my A. versicolor is gorgeous, but to look at it without shining a light on it (flashlight or bright daylight) it just looks dark and drab.  So it doesn't qualify as a candidate to this question.  

I'm talking about the ones that, when you glance over at the enclosure, you think to yourself, what a pretty spider!  We all have our 'favourites', such as the first one you bought or the one you saw through a difficult molt that you thought wasn't going to make it but did, etc, but these are your favourites based only on _beauty_ (without lighting effects).

My top 3 are:

*Psalmopoeus irminia *  when it comes out of it's web veil and stretches out on its cork bark, it's just the most fascinating creature to see.  The abdomen pattern is so vivid and overall just has an impressive look about it.

*Cyclosternum faciatum *  I have my enclosure set up as semi arboreal but with enough substrate for it to burrow also.  It utilizes both.  It webs up the small leaves and climbs on them and also digs a bit of a ditch.  It's often out and visible.  I love cyriocosmus, but they are obligate burrowers.  This species resembles cyriocosmus but doesn't stay as hidden, so it's the perfectly beautiful compromise.  I love the reddish tiger striped abdomen.

*Avicularia laeta*  So far for 6 months this spiderling has been the most exotic looking blue and pink!  My only regret is not having a good camera to get clear close up shots.  And the colour changes from the molts are some of the best I've seen.  They go from being all bright blue to having blue with pink on the abdomen pattern.

Tell me about yours!


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 29, 2010)

Oh come on, I want to hear what everyone thinks is their loveliest in their collection.

Your other t's will forgive you if they don't make the cut.  For instance, I have an E. campestratus that wouldn't win a beauty pagent, but is awesome because she's super docile and cute.

I'm just curious what people think are the most eye catching, thanks.


----------



## codykrr (May 29, 2010)

M. robustum

L. violaceopes

B. auratum.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 29, 2010)

Oooh. This is tough....:? Im going to have to get back to you on this, lol.


----------



## Lucara (May 29, 2010)

Top 3:

On the rare occasion that she comes out, my maculata is my top to see. Shes not hard to miss and the few times that I get to see her make it worth the while!

second would have to be my OBT

third would be my geniculata female


----------



## Scoolman (May 29, 2010)

For me it would be:
1. Grammostola pulchra

2. Grammostola pulchra

3. Grammostola pulchra

I think that is all of them. I would also have to include Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, no special lighting need to see their colors.


----------



## redrumpslump (May 30, 2010)

1. male avicularia bicegoi. Just molted a month ago and has a amazing pink shine all over his abdomen and carpace.
2. Gbb. Simply awesome.
3. Avicularia versicolor sling. Blue blue blue


----------



## joshuai (May 30, 2010)

P. regalis
P. ornata
P. metalica


----------



## harmroelf (May 30, 2010)

1. P. irminia
2. C. marshalli
3. p. rufilata


----------



## micheldied (May 30, 2010)

1. P. Murinus
2. H. lividum
3. L. violaceopes


----------



## gumby (May 30, 2010)

This week I am especially taken with my.............
1 Avicularia diversipes 2.5" unsexed
2 Avicularia laeta .75" unsexed
2 Iridoplema hirsutum 2" unsexed
1 Lampropelma violaceopes 2" unsexed
1 Nhandu tripepii 3" unsexed
1 Paraphysa sp. “Chile Tiger” 2.5” unsexed
1 Thrixopelma okerti 1.5" unsexed

Sorry I couldnt cut it down to 3 this will have to do.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 30, 2010)

1. MF P. regalis
2. MF N. chromatus
3. Juvie F Aphonopelma bicoloratum

Cass


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 30, 2010)

Poecilotheria striata (Ooh, shiny!)






Haplopelma hainanum (Ooh, earthy!)






Grammastola rosea (Ooh, girly!)







Those are the ones I think are my prettiest ladies.


----------



## pouchedrat (May 30, 2010)

1. Cyriocosmus elegans
2. Cyriocosmus ritae MATURE MALE (female is nice, but that male has some beautiful white kneecaps!)
3. Cyriocosmus sellatus

I'm a Cyrio-fan, though... If it  had to be my other tarantulas, I'd probably go with:
Nhandu chromatus
Lasiodora parahybana (she's really a looker in my opinion)
Brachypelma boehmei.  Even without flash that B. boehmei is brilliantly colored.


----------



## Marvin (May 30, 2010)

P.Regalis 
P.Formosa 

last one im not sure if its; 

P.Irminia or.. 

H.Maculata


----------



## CAK (May 30, 2010)

By far...  Number one on my list and in my collection is my Poecilotheria subfusca.












Number two is Gorgeous and I unfortunately can't breed her because she came to me as a P.cambridgei and she is definitely a hybrid, but she too is gorgeous!  So, I will consider her a one of a kind and enjoy her while she lives her life out here.













Number three:  Is a tough call.  I have many different poecs.  I have many different brachys and many other odds and ends...  I can't seem to figure out the third.


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 30, 2010)

@ CAK That hybrid ^ is incredible!  I know that cross breeding is usually regarded as a no-no in the hobby, but I wonder if that one was wild caught and if it was naturally hybridized?  Also, the P. subfusca is stun-ning!  Is that a highland or a lowland?

@ gumby - Those are all good choices.  I can see why you didn't want to narrow it down!  Actually most of the choices people have mentioned I also like.  But it's interesting to hear ones I never thought of before too.

@ Warren Bautista: Shiny, Earthy, and Girly - Such great adjectives! 

@ Pouchedrat I really like Cyriocosmus too (when I see them).  I just transferred to two of mine, so that was a treat.


----------



## jbm150 (May 30, 2010)

Wow CAK, beautiful subfusca and psalmo mutt!

For me:

1.  Pandora, H. mac - no longer with me but she was so beautiful!

2.  Aryana, P. regalis - nuff said

3.  Nacho, OBT - its a bright orange T!  

My cambridgei is right behind and my others will be beautiful when they grow up.  Right now, most of my collection is composed of small, brown spiders


----------



## Scorpendra (May 30, 2010)

Augacephalus sp. "Mozambique"

P. cancerides


----------



## CAK (May 30, 2010)

cyanocean said:


> @ CAK That hybrid ^ is incredible!  I know that cross breeding is usually regarded as a no-no in the hobby, but I wonder if that one was wild caught and if it was naturally hybridized?  Also, the P. subfusca is stun-ning!  Is that a highland or a lowland?
> 
> .


Hey Cyan! The P.subfusca was sold to me as a lowland, but every spec of research still leaves the whole high low debate wide open. 

I don't know who the breeder was on the Psalmo Mutt, but I do know where it most likely came from as a sling (a situation I do not want to get into.)  I purchased a collection from a local guy and this beaut was in there.  I'm just glad the pretty girl ended up in responsible hands as the last owner did try to pair it last year and was unsuccessful.  I definitely won't breed her.

Joe - CAK


----------



## Zoltan (May 30, 2010)

That's the good attitude right there, Joe! :clap:

Although I'm an "African-head", my current three favorites aren't Africans.

_Brachypelma verdezi_ - I just love the carapace.
_Nhandu coloratovillosus_ - looks like a dusty piece of furniture.
_Grammostola pulchra_ - no comment required for this one.


----------



## Draiman (May 30, 2010)

#1







#2







#3


----------



## JC (May 30, 2010)

I really liked the way my B.albopilosum female looked.








P.S

Joe, I think you P.subfusca owns!


----------



## fartkowski (May 30, 2010)

All of them to me are awesome, but these are the ones that come to mind


----------



## thebugfreak (May 30, 2010)

m. balfouri. love the blue and the white contrast. 
p. pederseni. the tint of purple is the best. 
a. versicolor. love it when they are slings. such a cool metallic blue.


----------



## Berta (May 30, 2010)

T. gigas - I love the earthy contrast of verdigris and orange
C. cyaneopubescens - I mean, come on
A. bicegoi - My favorite of the avics, such unique coloration, and *fuzzy*


----------



## Scoolman (May 30, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> That's the good attitude right there, Joe! :clap:
> 
> Although I'm an "African-head", my current three favorites aren't Africans.
> 
> _Grammostola pulchra_ - no comment required for this one.


Oh yeah!! Who says a jet black T can't be beautiful?


----------



## pouchedrat (May 30, 2010)

lol, I should have included pics I guess, as well. 

















i'd include my other Cyriocosmus guys but these three are my faves and i think they're stunners, lol.  

Otherwise, L. parahybana is still a beauty after a fresh molt, IMO


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 30, 2010)

Great responses and pics, everyone.

@ Pouchedrat - Is your C. ritae arboreal?  I've heard that they are or can be.


----------



## Terry D (May 30, 2010)

With my current and limited selection of nw terrestrials, I'd have to say all of 'em! In no certain order = boehmei, emelia, pulchra, klugi, genic, tripepii, and Theraphos sp. Hard to pick just one............
Terry


----------



## pouchedrat (May 30, 2010)

Well that male is long gone, but I do own three other C. ritae.  Two immature unsexed and a big fat female.  The female is in a tank with some driftwood and is as tall as it is wide (square shaped), and honestly although she will web up the entire enclosure, i don't really notice her as arboreal.  She DOES climb up and such, but her little hideaway is definitely on ground underneath some of the driftwood (which extends upwards, though).  I guess she's as arboreal as a GBB can be. 

My immatures just web up everything it seems.  They're nothing like a GBB or OBT of course, but they'll web up on the side of an enclosure and mostly hang out on the bottom afterwards.


----------



## BrettG (May 30, 2010)

N.tripepii,B.boehmi,and A.metallica really stand out in our collection,due to their size and colors.


----------



## smallara98 (May 30, 2010)

1.) Avicularia versicolor: I dont know OP, but maybe you have your versicolor is some bad light, cause when mine comes out of her web (like once a week lol) she is BEAUTIFUL! Its cause my room has a big window, so lots of shine comes in 

2.) Grammostola pulchripes: When I look at her, shes just brown! But when in the day time, wow! Next molt, she'll be about 4.5in and have the adult-ish colors!

3.) Brachypelma albopilosum: She isn't pretty colored, but she has the most curly hairs! In about 2 more molts (shes a 3.75in sub adult female) she will be a 5in beauty! And she has a slightly gold carapace


----------



## brian abrams (May 30, 2010)

*Best looking T's*

1. A Versi (have 3 adult girls, 3-way tie)
2. B Smithi
3. C Fasciatum (underdog!)

It was tough, but at this moment in time, it was these 3.


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 31, 2010)

> 1.) Avicularia versicolor: I dont know OP, but maybe you have your versicolor is some bad light, cause when mine comes out of her web (like once a week lol) she is BEAUTIFUL! Its cause my room has a big window, so lots of shine comes in


There is some sunlight in the room, but it's not direct light, so that's why.  But when I temporarily put it in brighter lighting, like when I took pics, then mine's stunning too, showing its true colours.  P.S. It is a bummer when they cocoon themself into thick webbing and you can't see them (except for once a week like you mentioned).


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 31, 2010)

Of what I have in my collection that is out consistantly I would say in no particular order: 
1. Brachypelma emilia
2. Brachypelma boehmei
3. Acanthoscurria geniculata
4. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
5. Avicularia versicolor


----------



## brachybaum (May 31, 2010)

Definately has to be my baumgarteni:


----------



## smallara98 (May 31, 2010)

cyanocean said:


> There is some sunlight in the room, but it's not direct light, so that's why.  But when I temporarily put it in brighter lighting, like when I took pics, then mine's stunning too, showing its true colours.  P.S. It is a bummer when they cocoon themself into thick webbing and you can't see them (except for once a week like you mentioned).


I know what you mean! She had no holes, so every week I just make one for her (dont worry, just a little one so she can come out) and when I prod her out, so stunning! Ill post some pics in a while 
P.S. I have a CRAPPY camera lol so bare with me


----------



## smallara98 (May 31, 2010)

Told you my camera sucks lol. But what a beauty! I know it looks flash, but its not. Its a nice day! And like I said, lots of sun comes in! And I put her right next to the window


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jun 1, 2010)

My prettyist has to be the male i just sent off to breed with BCscorps female...My male Brachypelma Klassi


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 1, 2010)

I think my female _Thrixopelma ockerti_ is pretty fine. She needs a male and a molt :/.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow, nice klaasi, Arachnophiliac.  Do the males tend to have brighter colouration or are they pretty much equal looking to the female?


----------



## Moltar (Jun 1, 2010)

Uhmmm.....

P. regalis (MF)

P. cambridgei (MF)

Then it's a toss-up between my almost mature (F) GBB and similarly aged (F) P. platyomma for 3rd..

Of course, I have all sorts of slings and juvies that will cause this list to change once they get bigger; H. maculata, P. irminia, B. emilia, A. bicegoi...


----------



## forrestpengra (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyriocosmus leetzi - I'm shocked by it's beauty every time I see it.
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescense
Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 1, 2010)

P. rufilata
C. ritae
M. balfouri

C. cyaneopubescens runner-up.


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, no one have them as nr 1, but i do, and i have 16 of them too;

1; poecilotheria metallica
















2; poecilotheria subfusca;






3; Haplopelma hainanum;


----------



## winwin (Jun 1, 2010)

Draiman said:


> #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What T is that on the 1st pic? It looks really cool. Is that an H. Mac?


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 2, 2010)

Kk. Here are some better photos!

1.) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





2.) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





3.) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hope you enjoy these 3 beauty's! And yes, they are WAY more gorgeous with out flash, so think about these 3 guys, but 2x prettier!  :drool:


----------



## JAG83 (Jun 2, 2010)

Now thats one I wouldn't hold! The H. Mac & I thought I had balls!


----------



## BrynWilliams (Jun 2, 2010)

*1. GBB*







*2. P formosa*







*3. OBT*


----------



## Struckanerve (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine right now is my C.Schioedtei. Then the next 2 runners up would be P.irminia and my Singapore Blue.


----------



## dree (Jun 2, 2010)

my one and only:

poecilotheria metallica


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, beautiful, Dree!

Is that the black form?


----------



## Chaika (Jun 3, 2010)

1. Artemis my _Pterinochilus murinus_






2. _Sericopelma rubronitens_






3. Juvie _Haplopelma lividum_


----------



## DemonAsh (Jun 3, 2010)

P. Regalis (especially when she's on the glass and that brilliant yellow is exposed.)
N. Chromatus - all six inches of her. when she's out she's hard to miss. 
A. Hentzi - you might scoff at this one, being very common and all (at least here in Milwaukee) but she's about  5"  and is almost black with a light tan prosoma and a blooood-red abdomen. Very pretty and she's not shy.


----------



## spyd3r1 (Jun 3, 2010)

I would have to say my 7 legged A. Hentzi


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 13, 2010)

> A. Hentzi - you might scoff at this one, being very common and all (at least here in Milwaukee)


What's common somewhere is a rarity somewhere else.  We don't have _any _native tarantulas where I live!


----------



## NChromatus (Jun 13, 2010)

*It seems to change a bit*

But my penultimate male B. smithi I would have to say is unusually sharp-looking.  His black is very dark, orange very bright and, 8 months after his last molt, he doesn't look like he's lost a single hair.  His proportions are perfect, too.

He's basically just a high-quality tarantula in really good shape.


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 13, 2010)

L. violaceopes 

	
	
		
		
	


	




X. immanis 

	
	
		
		
	


	




P. nigricolor


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 13, 2010)

have to put B.smithi and GBB as a runners up


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 13, 2010)

It's really difficult to decide, but.. 

1. P. regalis
2. A. versicolor
3. P. irminia

my G. pulchra is very handsome too so I can't forget to throw him in the mix


----------



## mmfh (Jun 14, 2010)

#1 Aphonopelma seemanni. Common but i love the white on black contrast.

#2 Pterinochilus murinus.

#3 a tie between my G. rosea and G. pulchripes.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes... I this male is bighter then any female I have seen...I have seen another male with just as stunning as colors but the pink being a little lighter





cyanocean said:


> Wow, nice klaasi, Arachnophiliac.  Do the males tend to have brighter colouration or are they pretty much equal looking to the female?


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 15, 2010)

*Best lookers at the moment...*

OBT -- love the beautiful burnt orange:razz:
C. fasciatum -- since the last molt has been much more visible; great bum on this one!
P. irminia -- just molted and bands on front legs are particularly striking:clap:


----------



## mma316 (Jun 15, 2010)

*My favs in my collection!*

1. MF A. versi

2. MF G. grossa

3. MF C. fimbriatus


----------



## Jerm357 (Jun 17, 2010)

B. boehmei





A. versicolor





A. metallica





And my GBB cus hes cool too.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 18, 2010)

1. _P. rufilata_, _A. minatrix_, and _H. maculata_
2. _B. albiceps_ and _A. geniculata_
3. _P. regalis_, _B. emilia_, and _B. smithi_


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 18, 2010)

1. GBB - Krayola 






2. P. miranda - Poe






3. H. maculata - Magdalena


----------



## darkart82 (Jun 18, 2010)

1 m. balfouri 3" unsexed 
2.p.ornata 7" female 
3.p. striata 3" male he is always out 

i have alot to choose from so chose these three because i always see them and their not shy i very easliy could have thrown in p. metallica m. robustum gbb a. versicolor p.irminia but you need light and really like my obt she nice and can handle her which is weird cause thier mean as hell lol but to each their own so to speak


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 18, 2010)

> GBB - Krayola


This is a great name for a GBB, because it's so rainbow coloured!  But isn't the crayon name Crayola, with a 'c'?


----------

